# HELP! Lobster Mushrooms & Filet Mignon(pics)



## Mylegsbig (Aug 31, 2006)

Cooking filet mignon tonight my normal style, need no help on that.

but i have this interesting lobster mushroom
















Okay - couple questions.  How far up should i trim off the stem?

What should i clean it with? i have a little small thing with soft bristles called a mushroom brush actually. bout 2 inches tall and roundish.

should i scrub the schroom down lightly with spring water?

Okay -  Now for cooking . gonna pan sear the steak in steel skillet then finish in oven, take steak cover in foil.

should i deglaze with white wine and cook lobster mushroom in that pan?

should  i  shred up the lobster mushroom?  Into like 8 large chunks?

What temp should i cook it at?

also, should i throw in a DASH of beef stock with the white wine when i deglaze?

or should i just skip all that and cook lobster mushroom in butter?

How long do i sautee it and at what temp in a medium skillet?

Cheers


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 31, 2006)

should i scrub the schroom down lightly with spring water? *Yes, just rub it with your hands or a paper towel under running water to remove the dirt and crud stuck to it.
*
should i deglaze with white wine and cook lobster mushroom in that pan? *That would work; add a little butter if necessary. *

should i shred up the lobster mushroom? Into like 8 large chunks? *I'd slice it; if it's big, say like a large Portobello, make the slices about 1/2 inch think. 
*
What temp should i cook it at? *High. Cook until the juices are released and evaporate. *

also, should i throw in a DASH of beef stock with the white wine when i deglaze? *Butter would be better -- the mushroom will release juices, and while the beef stock wouldn't hurt, the simpler the preparation the more evident the mushroom flavor. But, OTOH, you can't really screw it up. *

or should i just skip all that and cook lobster mushroom in butter? *Might be better -- again, simple is often best. Add salt and pepper, of course. The other stuff might hide the mushroom flavor, and I'd want to see exactly what this strange thing tastes like. OTOH, I'm sure it would be good with all the fixins'. Sherry is better than white wine with mushrooms, IMO, and a little thyme is usually good.*

How long do i sautee it and at what temp in a medium skillet? *Same -- high heat until the juices are released and evaporate. *

*Let us know how it come out. *


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 31, 2006)

fryboy how much of the stem do i cut off.

thanks btw


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 31, 2006)

Opps! Missed that one -- sorry!

Cut it ALL off, right down to the cap. You might be able to sort of twist and pull it off rather than cutting it -- that gets all of it. I sometimes use kitchen scissors. 

The stem of most larger mushrooms is very fibrous and tough, in my experience, and I usually just toss them. You might try cooking it anyway as it does have a lot of flavor, and you may not mind gnawing on it.

Sorry about all the edits -- it's wine time here on the left coast!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 31, 2006)

MLB:

Good advice from FryBoy.  I'd cook the stem sliced as well.  Some large mushrooms' stems are OK.  If you don't like it, no big loss.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 31, 2006)

what kind of pieces should i cut thi lobster shroom into?


----------



## TexasTamale (Sep 1, 2006)

FryBoy said:
			
		

> *I'd slice it; if it's big, say like a large Portobello, make the slices about 1/2 inch think.*


 
 They are delish!


----------



## Mylegsbig (Sep 1, 2006)




----------



## Mylegsbig (Sep 1, 2006)

to the top so others can see....


----------



## Mylegsbig (Sep 1, 2006)

no comments on my filet mignon and sauteed lobster mushrooms?


----------



## FryBoy (Sep 1, 2006)

Looks good to me! How were the mushrooms? The appear to have come bout as I imagined. Were they much different from other varieties?


----------



## Mylegsbig (Sep 1, 2006)

Fryboy, what type of texure shuld they have   they were MUCH different. like meat. but way diff from portabella

so on medium high steel skillet on 8...for 3-4 minutes? are they supposed to be kind of crunchy


----------

